# Getting ready....



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Were you on the way home from the groomer, because your dogs look pristine! Merry merry happy happy to you and your pups


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is what I meant when I said they needed grooming last week.  Only just got around to doing that just in time for New Years.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Beautiful photos! What gorgeous dogs!! Try as I might, I can't get Barkley's ears to look this good. And their paws look amazing too!! Thanks for sharing the photos 💜


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MushyB said:


> Beautiful photos! What gorgeous dogs!! Try as I might, I can't get Barkley's ears to look this good. And their paws look amazing too!! Thanks for sharing the photos 💜


I've been practicing ears and feet for 8+ years now. It took me a long time to get here.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Stunning photos and stunning dogs!


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

Beautiful pups! Happy new year!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures! and I loved the video!!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

They are both handsome!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! Such beautiful dogs. Logan needs grooming, but I'm waiting until Monday because he has field training Monday. It makes me cry when he gets black mud on his feathers. 😅


----------

